# Handy Code-Breakers



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

“It’s coming right out” = 10 more minutes
“Just a couple more minutes” = 20 more minutes


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Lol that's why I stopped doing food delivery


----------



## ezpz (Feb 5, 2017)

I dont get it
are you talking about restaurant wait time?
what does code breaker mean?


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

Sadly, I've fallen for the okey doke a few times.



galileo5 said:


> "It's coming right out" = 10 more minutes
> "Just a couple more minutes" = 20 more minutes


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

Has anyone had a delayed pickup?

I arrived at this asian cafe at 5:45pm. When I went up the counter, the employee told me the order indicated that the customer didnt want the food made until 6, and that they had not even started on it because of that.
I considered cancelling instead of waiting, but then I run the risk of not getting another ping during that time.

I know when I order a pizza you can tell when you want it delivered, "now" or "at some specific time"..but I didnt know uberEats had that. Anyway, they made the food in under 10 minutes and I delivered it at 6:05pm, as the home owner was pulling into the driveway.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

regarding UberEats delay for pick up:

Always remember that if you show up at restaurant and have to wait 10+ minutes for ANY reason, you can email support and they will compensate you $5 for delay.

If I arrive at restaurant and I sense they will be longer than 10 min, I cancel the trip. If it is a slower delivery period and I am not confident that I will get another quick ping, I will wait no more than 12 minutes for the order and collect my extra $5. I have never had Uber deny me my compensation (PROTIP: I use the 10 minute timer on my Apple Watch when I park to start the clock)



galileo5 said:


> "It's coming right out" = 10 more minutes
> "Just a couple more minutes" = 20 more minutes


"OH, I didn't see we have an UberEats order" = GTFO of restaurant STAT!


----------

